# conversation about a movie



## drei_lengua

Cześć everyone (how does one say this?),

How is the following conversation translated into Polish?

Person 1:  "I watched this great movie yesterday about a family in the desert." 
Person 2:  "Really?  It sounds interesting.  What is it called?" 
Person 1:  "It is called ...".

Dziękuję z góry.

Drei


----------



## arturolczykowski

Cos w tym stylu:

'Wczoraj ogladalem ten swietny film o rodzinie na pustyni.'
'Naprade? Brzmi interesujaco. Jaki jest jego tytul?'
'Jego tytul to...'

In the last sentence it's better just to give a title without a phrase 'jego tytul to...'

To moja proba, ale czekam na opinie innych Polakow.

Ps. Musisz oczywiscie dodac polskie 'ogonki'


----------



## Thomas1

drei_lengua said:


> Cześć everyone (how does one say this?),
> 
> How is the following conversation translated into Polish?
> 
> Person 1: "I watched this great movie yesterday about a family in the desert."
> Person 2: "Really? It sounds interesting. What is it called?"
> Person 1: "It is called ...".
> 
> Dziękuję z góry.
> 
> Drei


I'd say that in a little bit different way from what Artur offered.
-- Wczoraj obejrzałem świetny film o rodzinie (żyjącej - living) na pustynii.
-- Naprawdę? Brzmi ciekawie. Jaki tytuł?
-- .... (the title of the film)


Tom


----------



## Scipio

Thomas1 said:


> I'd say that in a little bit different way from what Artur offered.
> -- Wczoraj obejrzałem świetny film o rodzinie *(żyjącej - living)* na pustynii.
> -- Naprawdę? Brzmi ciekawie. Jaki tytuł?
> -- .... (the title of the film)
> 
> 
> Tom


 
How do you know they live in the desert? Maybe they just got lost over there? 

* Wczoraj obejrzalem *ten* swietny film o rodzinie na pustyni.
* Naprawde? Brzmi ciekawie. Jaki mial tytul?
* [title]...


----------



## Thomas1

Scipio said:


> How do you know they live in the desert? Maybe they just got lost over there?
> 
> * Wczoraj obejrzalem *ten* swietny film o rodzinie na pustyni.
> * Naprawde? Brzmi ciekawie. Jaki mial tytul?
> * [title]...


I added that in the parenthesis as is clearly seen. To my ears it sounds better in Polish with a verb inserted in this place. Mind you, this is merely a suggestion not an admonishment. The author of the question can insert another verb since he knows the plot or simply skip this part.

I also don't like the demonstrative pronoun since it spoils the flow of the sentence, notwithstanding the fact that it can sound quite natural in English.



Tom


----------



## arturolczykowski

Zgadzam sie z Tom(kiem), że lepiej nie używać the demonstrative pronoun w pierwszym zdaniu. Miałoby to sens gdyby druga osoba wiedziała o jaki film chodzi, ale jej pytanie o tytuł na to nie wskazuje.

Ewentualnie można użyć go w takiej na przykład sytuacji:

Wczoraj obejrzałem ten świetny film o rodzinie na pustyni. (ten reklamowany w TV)
Jaki film? Nic o nim nie wiem.


----------



## mcibor

Gdyby średnia wieku rozmówcy wahała się w przedziale 15-25 lat, to rozmowa mogłaby brzmieć tak:
(if the average speakers' age varied between 15 and 25, then the conversation could sound like

- Fajny film wczoraj widziałem...
- Nie gadaj, o czym?
- O jakiejś rodzinie na pustyni.
- Dobrze się zaczyna... Jak się nazywał?
- ... tu tytuł

(Person 1:  "I watched this great movie yesterday"
Person 2: "Really, what was it about?"
Person 1: "About a family in the desert." 
 Person 2:  "Sounds interesting <<exactly I wrote: "Starts well" >>.  What is it called?" 
 Person 1:  "It is called ...".)


Co ciekawe, większość Polaków by właśnie przerwała po pierwszej części zdania, a także dodała "jakiejś" przed rodziną. Nie wiem dlaczego...
(What's quite interesting, and annoying for most English, most Poles would interrupt after the first part of the sentence. Moreover they would also add "jakiejś " - some / a before family. I really don't know why...)
Michał

PS. Artur, Tomek and Scipio, dialogs in Polish are written with - only, and nothing else


----------



## to_ja_zozo

mcibor said:


> - Fajny film wczoraj widziałem...
> 
> (...)
> 
> Co ciekawe, większość Polaków by właśnie przerwała po pierwszej części zdania, a także dodała "jakiejś" przed rodziną. Nie wiem dlaczego...


 
i jeszcze niektórzy by zapytali: 

- Momenty były?


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> [...]
> 
> PS. Artur, Tomek and Scipio, dialogs in Polish are written with - only, and nothing else


 In Polish we mark dialogs with a – or — not with a - which are different. I don’t know how to make them in this forum -- I pasted these from my text editor, and so I use a double hyphen to mark a dash, which is approximately twice or thrice longer than a hyphen, my text editor converts them automatically into a dash. 

Tom


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> In Polish we mark dialogs with a – or — not with a - which are different. I don’t know how to make them in this forum -- I pasted these from my text editor, and so I use a double hyphen to mark a dash, which is approximately twice or thrice longer than a hyphen, my text editor converts them automatically into a dash.
> 
> Tom



You are right. 
It's interesting, that in Polish there are two types of dash/hyphen. One, shorter for connecting words (biało-czerwony, Maria Pawlikowska-Jasnorzewska), and the longer one for other purposes (hyphen, dialogs, etc.). Strangely there is no distinction in naming them, I think both are called _myślnik_. At least only that name I heard.

Michał


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> You are right.
> It's interesting, that in Polish there are two types of dash/hyphen. One, shorter for connecting words (biało-czerwony, Maria Pawlikowska-Jasnorzewska), and the longer one for other purposes (hyphen, dialogs, etc.). Strangely there is no distinction in naming them, I think both are called _myślnik_. At least only that name I heard.
> 
> Michał


 

dash is myślnik
hyphen is łącznik


Tom


----------

